# Hunting Club in Camden County, GA?



## SpurHuntinHillbilly (Mar 14, 2011)

Everyone,

I recently moved to the area (Active Duty U.S. Coast Guard in St. Marys) and I am interested in joining a hunt club relatively close to me so I can take my 13 year old son hunting with me.  I am an avid deer hunter and my true passion is Turkey hunting.  I also have plenty of gear that would benefit the club.  If anyone is accepting memberships please contact me via PM.

Thanks In Advance,
Spur


----------

